# What Anti Virus do you use?



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Just out of interest which AV do people use?

Currently sticking with Avast and tbh its far better than what i came from Norton (dear god) and erm AVG....i have used NOD32 which i think is one of the best but paying for it :lol:

i use Mcafee at work and personally i hate it :devil:


----------



## keano (Aug 11, 2008)

Norton 360 has been surprisingly good for me this year. None of those annoying messages every 10 seconds. 

Dread to think of the abuse it will give me when subscription is over though!


----------



## No_Fear (Oct 15, 2009)

free.avg.com


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Have used most, gad even paid for some; but have settled on AVG. Seems you don't like it? what was your bad experience with it?


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I've had norton, mcafee and avg. Now using nod32. It's got to be the best ive used to date.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

zonalarm security suite at home - once it's configured properly it's very good. got a few cheap licences too :thumb: so it makes it even better. 8/10

Will probably go back to Kaspersky when they run out - it really is an install and forget program 10/10 I say.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

There was a thread on this the other day.


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Av of choice would be Nod32

Actual AV (Got a free user license froma mate that brought a 3 user pack) is Norton internet security 2010. Its quites good, better than nortons of old.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

None at the moment.

Kaspersky has slowly got more bloated since they pushed into retail sector and became more popular. I don't rate their software at all now, they are starting to play games like Norton and McAfee did.


----------



## scaryrob (Dec 1, 2009)

ive always used norton. just bought nortons 2010 with 3users for £18 at costco. normally about £45


----------



## Top_Gun (Dec 7, 2009)

Sophos. It works well and is free for me since we use it at work and they include homelicenses. :wave:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

kenny wilson said:


> Have used most, gad even paid for some; but have settled on AVG. Seems you don't like it? what was your bad experience with it?


i still have one copy of AVG running and from a malware pov its sh*t.
...and my old fav. to deal with this spybot has gone cr*p (malwarebytes is gd though)

i dont find it as complete as the avast overall...i want something that prevents rather than cures in that sense....i know avast can cure to...but it didnt react and saying that norton is completely poo....my 2005 norton did better than my 07 copy :lol: it actually found and did something 07 ive found this, what do i do...:lol:

simply mcafee i somehow just hate from the start....


----------



## hakanerdogan (Sep 19, 2009)

Nod 32 and Norton Internet Security. Both active. Before I tried AVG but Nod 32 works better. (for me)


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, used to use Spybot S+D, but now favour malwarebytes, infact it's doing a full scan right now in the background. AVG is scheduled to do a full scan every day at 05:00(never turn my pc off) and between that and the malwarebytes I reckon (hope!?) i'm sorted.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

We get PC Guard for free with our Virgin Broadband package, seems pretty good too, not hardware intensive like some... cough..norton.......


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

McAfee, comes with BT broadband :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't want to sound arsey but it's almost always a bad idea to have more than 1 active antivirus program installed, even if the active protection is disabled on one of them. Reason is because of the complexity and propiatory nature of the program one vendor can never be certain whether their product will get along well with another antivirus program. You must be certain that when the AV active protection is turned off, it is fully off, very rarely is this the case.

This is ontop of the fact that sometimes one will block the other from dealing with a peice of malware if they both detect it, i.e., when you are running a virus scan with program 1, program 2 will pop up saying it has blocked access to the virus, program 1 thus never detects the virus and does not remove it. Vice-versa.

I don't say this to be awkward just you may be slowing your computer down a fair bit by doing this


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

I use Kaspersky, mainly because their latest software comes free with Barclays Internet banking


----------



## philworrall (Nov 17, 2006)

None, I have a Mac 

And then ducks in readiness for the flames :thumb:

P


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

im not falling for it....anyhow atm the current reckoning is its not going to be OS's being targeted so much its going to be more Adobe based hacks for 2010, because their a pain to update..


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

i use bullguard have done for years, i did have AVG and Norton previously and bullguard picked up many many things the other two missed...


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

Ah bullguard, I had forgotten about that.. Very good consumer friendly program, first AV program I paid for. In the early days I had a problem with my backup (that you get with the prog) and spoke with the CEO to get it fixed. Was really impressed by their customer support and help.

The AV engine they use is bitdefender, I believe they also get their defs from them too however they do have a team of response engineers too to deal with specific threats (i.e., if you send a suspicious file to them for analysis). Could well have changed since I last checked though.


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Puts flame suit on first........

AVG really good until the latest version 8/9 very memory intensive.

Norton big no no no takes up far too much memory.

My choice would be MS security essentials (free download) or kaspersky


----------



## wfedwar (Dec 21, 2008)

Avast for me.


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Microsoft Secuity Essentials. Only thing I have installed on Windows 7 atm and no probs.


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Funny, no mention for SEP.

Best around imo


----------



## downhuman (Mar 25, 2007)

Nod32 - heavyweight protection but lightweight memory footprint....


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

i use kaspersky security suite 2010 whih has the anti virus in built. best one so far ive used, updates by the hour, works in the background and not to memory hogger

i used to use avg and zone alarm firewall, but when i got my new laptop, whenever i pressed the FN and shift keys (to adjust brightness) the laptop would restart it self. dont really know why it did that, worked fine on my other laptop


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Used to have Norton but canned it - nnow using ESET Smart. Have no problems with it but also use Malwarebytes.


----------



## jonasaurus (Nov 16, 2009)

AVG, yet to have an issues


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

Modmedia said:


> Microsoft Secuity Essentials. Only thing I have installed on Windows 7 atm and no probs.


same here...quick and works a treat


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Smadav 2009


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

philworrall said:


> None, I have a Mac
> 
> And then ducks in readiness for the flames :thumb:
> 
> P


I'm impressed! another 2 pages of comments and no one took the bait!!:lol:

I'm a mac user aswell!:thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

i use mac to its all you need


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Over 8 years using Avast free. Works for me.

Can someone provide a link to Malwarebytes thats 100% the genuine article and also offer advice on whether I should uninstall Spybot & teatimer which I recon slows things down and is from reading a few posts on DW no longer that effective against the latest crap out there.

CNET link seems fine for Malwarebytes


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

PWOOD said:


> Over 8 years using Avast free. Works for me.
> 
> Can someone provide a link to Malwarebytes thats 100% the genuine article and also offer advice on whether I should uninstall Spybot & teatimer which I recon slows things down and is from reading a few posts on DW no longer that effective against the latest crap out there.


http://www.filehippo.com/download_malwarebytes_anti_malware/


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Take a look at Avira Antivir also.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

The first result for "malwarebytes" on google takes you to the official website. Removing Spybot S&D is entirely your choice, it isn't very effective at modern attacks and is very obsolete.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Agree with G220 - Spybot is behind the times now. Remove every part of it, restart and install Malwarebytes Antimalware. This combined with Avast will catch almost everything out there that can do your machine harm.

The free version of MBAM remember does not have real-time protection. you will need to keep it up to date yourself and also run scans manually. Not a problem, the quick scan on mine takes about 2 minutes and it also updates really quickly.

For some realtime protection, use this:

http://www.filehippo.com/download_spywareblaster/

Tiny program, updates really quickly and will help quietly to protect you a little bit more from dangerous sites. As above though, remember to update the database and run enable all protection every now and again to keep up to date with the various threats.

HTH


----------



## Shredder (Oct 10, 2009)

Avira Antivir Free, it has a good detection rate and is not too resource intensive.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

wee_green_mini said:


> Agree with G220 - Spybot is behind the times now. Remove every part of it, restart and install Malwarebytes Antimalware. This combined with Avast will catch almost everything out there that can do your machine harm.
> 
> The free version of MBAM remember does not have real-time protection. you will need to keep it up to date yourself and also run scans manually. Not a problem, the quick scan on mine takes about 2 minutes and it also updates really quickly.
> 
> ...


Thanks you answered my next question before asking:thumb: I have used spywareblaster for years and was wondering if it was still worth having.

I have also installed McAfee site advisor which I like. Use Finjan before that which was realtime but too slow.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

spybot S&D or spyware blaster? both are fairly obsolete.

I don't bother with any site advisor crap, just slows things down, should be, and is, obvious, whether a website is safe or not.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I have Norton 360 on disc here from PC world but i'm going to buy NOD32 and try that because Norton seems to miss things and i have heard that NOD32 is very good.


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Fujitsum said:


> McAfee, comes with BT broadband :thumb:


That what we use don't know if it's any good though


----------



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

I used AVG free for years, then tried out Kaspersky 7.0 for the last few years. It seemed very good, but slowly bloated, and then stopped updating on Windows 7.

I’ve gone back to AVG free which seems to be fine, and much less of a resource hog.

Not tried Avast or NOD32 (not even heard of that), seems popular – are they much better then AVG?


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

Microsoft security essentials..great fee program...works a treat and costs nothing, new updates every day


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Norton complete package, great for period of purchase, nightmare when subscription runs out


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

I use NOD32 for Anti-Virus, Spam Control and Fire Wall. It updates its self almost daily and has never caused me any hassle :thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

kaspersky here, top prog

free copy of kaspersky internet secuirity 2010 if you're an online banker with barclays


----------

